# I had twins and triplets...first time lambing!!



## Mindi (Apr 1, 2015)

2 of our ewes decided to lamb at the same time yesterday afternoon, just in time for the kids to get out of school and witness the event!  Our ewe Lily had twin girls and Blackie had triplet rams.  This was our first time lambing and it really was an adrenaline/surreal moment!  Everything went well and we still have 2 more to go.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 1, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, congrats!  They look beautiful, and nice timing


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mikiz (Apr 2, 2015)

Those little rams are such cuties! Congrats on the new brood


----------

